# Inn at the Park, San Diego, questions



## philemer (Jul 13, 2021)

We have a 4 night stay booked here for early Oct.  Any recommendations for a specific room request? 

Any restaurant recommendations nearby? Only 2 old reviews on TUG so would like any updated info. We've been to S.D. before but haven't seen the Zoo or Aquarium since 1971.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Firepath (Jul 13, 2021)

We stayed in a 1 BR. Very nice, but small, and paying for valet parking gets old. We cooked, but there are restaurants nearby. Little Italy area is close if you like Italian. You can walk to the zoo but it's about a 1/2 hr. or so. If you don't mind driving, you're about 10 mins. from DZ Akins which has fantastic food, if you like Deli type.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 13, 2021)

DO PLAN to visit the Zoo.  You'll notice a HUGE change versus 50 years ago.  

Perhaps the best Zoo in the USA.

Have fun!



.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2021)

Phil, we like Filipi's in Little Italy, several great home style Mexican places in Old Town. Look for a line waiting to get in. Check out Pure Project in Balboa Park. Said to have a great beer menu.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 13, 2021)

A highlight of any stay at Inn at the Park is a walk (or two!) to Extraordinary Desserts just a couple blocks away.


----------



## Jodyv (Jul 13, 2021)

San Diego for 4 nights.  Sounds wonderful to me!!  The San Diego Museum of Natural History is close to the Zoo and usually has some great exhibits.  There is a restaurant in the museum complex that I love. It's called Prado. At one time, it was voted a local favorite.
My daughter loves Stone Brewery at Liberty Station.  That area, although I haven't explored it well, looks like a great place to spend some time.
You are going to LOVE your visit to the zoo! last time I visited (pre-covid) there were stations providing hands-on experiences with a curator. 
Check out the San Diego Zoo website for ticket information.  Some passes include the safari park.  Coronado is close and has gourmet food choices.  Temecula is only an hour away.  If you are interested in wine tasting, it's worth the drive.   We did olive oil tastings in the old town of Temecula last week.  So much fun!!!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2021)

We stayed there a few years ago.  I don't know if there is any location in the resort that would be better than any other.  One nice thing was that we could walk to a trolley stop and get to a lot of places.

If you haven't visited the Midway, that is a great ship to tour,  Get your tickets ahead of time.  https://www.midway.org/

A couple of restaurants we found and liked:

I agree with Jim's recommendation on Filipi's in Little Italy.

Isola Pizza Bar
Little Italy
1526 India St.
http://isolapizzabar.com/
They serve only pizza, along with some appetizers.  Very thin crust, all very fresh ingredients and house made gelata.

Smoking Goat
North Park
3408 30th St.
http://www.thesmokinggoatrestaurant.com/

Urban Solace
North Park
3823 30th St.
http://urbansolace.net/

I also like the Bali Hai on Shelter Island.  A lot of the reason is because I have great memories of going there as a child. https://www.balihairestaurant.com/


----------



## philemer (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow! Great suggestions. We won't have a car so will use Uber/Lyft  to hit nearby restaurants & sights.  Jim knows we like a good beer. 

We have toured the Midway & Coronado Island on a previous trip.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2021)

+1 for Balboa park attractions. The car museum and Nat'l history museum. There's an artist 'colony' adjacent. We never fail to find some tchotchke to bring home. There's a giant outdoor organ that gets played (I think) daily. Times are posted. Waaay too much fun stuff to do in the park.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 13, 2021)

A few years ago The Prado restaurant, right in the center of the older Balboa Park buildings, held a deal where students at their culinary school presented absolutely outstanding dinner fare for guests.  It was one of the nicest outdoor meals we've ever had.  I'd do it again in a second.

Now, whether they're still doing it or not, I don't know.  But it's worth checking into.  You could walk there from your timeshare.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> A few years ago The Prado restaurant, right in the center of the older Balboa Park buildings, held a deal where students at their culinary school presented absolutely outstanding dinner fare for guests.  It was one of the nicest outdoor meals we've ever had.  I'd do it again in a second.
> 
> Now, whether they're still doing it or not, I don't know.  But it's worth checking into.  *You could walk there from your timeshare.*
> 
> Dave


You could walk there from the timeshare, but it would be a heck of a walk.  It's "only" 1.2 miles but might be more than you'd want to do.  We had a car, so we just drove most places, unless we could get there by trolley.

I just realized that we didn't stay at Inn at the Park.  We were at Worldmark San Diego - Balboa Park.  So the trolley line may not be as convenient a location as it was for us.  Where we were we could easily walk to Gaslamp District.  The restaurants I mentioned in North Park aren't far though (not walking distance though ).


----------



## klpca (Jul 13, 2021)

I agree with The Prado - and I think it's walkable - 15 mins more or less depending on how fast you walk. Or make a day of it and just eat sometime during the day. There are actually a lot of hiking trails in Balboa Park if that's your thing, or a lot of museums if it's not.

Also within walking distance is Mr. A's - somewhat of a San Diego tradition. My grandmother used to take me there as a child and always said it was my birthday to get a free dessert, lol. As a child I was horrified by the lie! At any rate, it has the most stunning views of downtown San Diego and the flights landing at Lindbergh. It's pricey but everyone deserves a splurge while on vacation. There is both inside and outside seating. https://www.asrestaurant.com/

Our favorite old school Mexican in Old Town is Old Town Mexican Cafe (or Old Towm Mex if you live here, lol). https://oldtownmexcafe.com/

Almost anything in Little Italy is good. While we like Filippi's, our favorite is actually Mona Lisa for old school pizza (the sausage is homemade and to die for), but for something closer to true Italian pizza, I agree with the suggestion of Isola.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2021)

klpca said:


> I agree with The Prado - and I think it's walkable - 15 mins more or less depending on how fast you walk. Or make a day of it and just eat sometime during the day. There are actually a lot of hiking trails in Balboa Park if that's your thing, or a lot of museums if it's not.
> 
> Also within walking distance is Mr. A's - somewhat of a San Diego tradition. My grandmother used to take me there as a child and always said it was my birthday to get a free dessert, lol. As a child I was horrified by the lie! At any rate, it has the most stunning views of downtown San Diego and the flights landing at Lindbergh. It's pricey but everyone deserves a splurge while on vacation. There is both inside and outside seating. https://www.asrestaurant.com/
> 
> ...



You must walk fast, lol.  When I checked with google maps it showed a 23 minute walk.  I think I was basing my impression of the walkability based on where we stayed (Worldmark Balboa Park).  Inn at the Park is much closer to the park than we were.


----------



## klpca (Jul 13, 2021)

Luanne said:


> You must walk fast, lol.  When I checked with google maps it showed a 23 minute walk.  I think I was basing my impression of the walkability based on where we stayed (Worldmark Balboa Park).  Inn at the Park is much closer to the park than we were.


Yeah I didn't think about it much.  Our daily walks are 3ish miles in one hour. So it will be a good walk but we walk a lot on vacation.

Your location would be much farther - plus uphill. The worst!!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2021)

klpca said:


> Yeah I didn't think about it much.  Our daily walks are 3ish miles in one hour. So it will be a good walk but we walk a lot on vacation.
> 
> Your location would be much farther - plus uphill. The worst!!


We walk a lot on vacation as well.  But as you said, from where we were staying to Balboa Park would have been long AND uphill.  It didn't look like a particularly safe walk either with some of the roads we would need to cross.

Is the Old Town Mexican Cafe the big open one kind of in the middle of Old Town?


----------



## klpca (Jul 13, 2021)

Luanne said:


> We walk a lot on vacation as well.  But as you said, from where we were staying to Balboa Park would have been long AND uphill.  It didn't look like a particularly safe walk either with some of the roads we would need to cross.
> 
> Is the Old Town Mexican Cafe the big open one kind of in the middle of Old Town?


No it's an inside place. Years ago there was a fun outdoor restaurant called Casa de Pico but they had a lease dispute (I think) and moved inland. I'm not sure what is in it's place now.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 13, 2021)

Luanne said:


> You could walk there from the timeshare, but it would be a heck of a walk.  It's "only" 1.2 miles but might be more than you'd want to do.  We had a car, so we just drove most places, unless we could get there by trolley.
> 
> I just realized that we didn't stay at Inn at the Park.  We were at Worldmark San Diego - Balboa Park.  So the trolley line may not be as convenient a location as it was for us.  Where we were we could easily walk to Gaslamp District.  The restaurants I mentioned in North Park aren't far though (not walking distance though ).



Is that 1.2 miles from the WM Inn or WM Balboa Park? I don’t remember it being “that” far of a walk to the Laurel St. Bridge. ?


----------



## klpca (Jul 13, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Is that 1.2 miles from the WM Inn or WM Balboa Park? I don’t remember it being “that” far of a walk to the Laurel St. Bridge. ?


1.2 from Inn at the Park I think. Once you get to the bridge you still have a ways to go, but unless it's hot and humid, or raining, it's a very doable walk.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 13, 2021)

Luanne said:


> We walk a lot on vacation as well.  But as you said, from where we were staying to Balboa Park would have been long AND uphill.  It didn't look like a particularly safe walk either with some of the roads we would need to cross.
> 
> Is the Old Town Mexican Cafe the big open one kind of in the middle of Old Town?


The open style restaurant in the Old Town park itself, with outdoor tables and umbrellas was Casa de Bandini. Yes, they relocated to the east and in Encinitas. 

OTMC, or Old Town mex is outdoor with lots of open windows and they make fresh tortillas as you walk in.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 13, 2021)

Old Town Mexican Cafe is a favorite of ours, and so is Filipi's. You can't go wrong at either place. Don't try to go to Urban Solace, though (mentioned up-thread). It was a good place, but sadly it closed in 2019. If you can make it to South Park, check out Buona Forchetta.


----------



## klpca (Jul 14, 2021)

davidvel said:


> The open style restaurant in the Old Town park itself, with outdoor tables and umbrellas was Casa de Bandini. Yes, they relocated to the east and in Encinitas.
> 
> OTMC, or Old Town mex is outdoor with lots of open windows and they make fresh tortillas as you walk in.


I think that they were both there at some point? Casa de Pico is in La Mesa now in Grossmont Center.


----------



## lynne (Jul 14, 2021)

One of our favorite restaurants for lunch is Albert's in the San Diego Zoo.  The food was always excellent.  








						Albert's Restaurant - San Diego Zoo - San Diego, CA on OpenTable
					

Albert's Restaurant - San Diego Zoo, Casual Dining International cuisine. Read reviews and book now.




					www.opentable.com


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2021)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Old Town Mexican Cafe is a favorite of ours, and so is Filipi's. You can't go wrong at either place. Don't try to go to Urban Solace, though (mentioned up-thread). It was a good place, but sadly it closed in 2019. If you can make it to South Park, check out Buona Forchetta.


Thanks for the update.  It's been a few years since we've been to San Diego.  These days I should always include "please check to see if restaurant is still open" when I post recommendations.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 20, 2021)

klpca said:


> 1.2 from Inn at the Park I think. Once you get to the bridge you still have a ways to go, but unless it's hot and humid, or raining, it's a very doable walk.



It is 1.2 miles.  It's a delightful walk, so it wouldn't feel like the ~20 minutes it would take.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 20, 2021)

davidvel said:


> The open style restaurant in the Old Town park itself, with outdoor tables and umbrellas was Casa de Bandini.



I thought that was Casa de Reyes?  in the courtyard of the mall with umbrella shaded outdoor dining and the tortilla ladies are by the entrance?


----------



## klpca (Jul 20, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I thought that was Casa de Reyes?  in the courtyard of the mall with umbrella shaded outdoor dining and the tortilla ladies are by the entrance?


I know for sure that we went to Casa de Pico in the 80's but I do remember that Casa de Bandini was next door. Was Casa Del Reyes there too? Or is it there now? I think that I also went to another place down there a time or two that may have been called Casa Guadalajara but I'm honestly not sure. We don't go to Old Town unless someone is in town and wants to check it out so it's been awhile.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 20, 2021)

klpca said:


> I know for sure that we went to Casa de Pico in the 80's but I do remember that Casa de Bandini was next door. Was Casa Del Reyes there too? Or is it there now? I think that I also went to another place down there a time or two that may have been called Casa Guadalajara but I'm honestly not sure. We don't go to Old Town unless someone is in town and wants to check it out so it's been awhile.


I had to do some searching, and in that searching, I found that plaza del reyes was only contracted to its current operator in 2009, and I think was renamed that and it's restaurant renamed casa del reyes after this new contract. 

I was at Camp Pendleton in the 1980s.  Any time I went to San Diego, the old town exit was either the same as or close to the exit for boot camp, so that wasn't an area that interested me.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 22, 2021)

Las Cuatro Milpas at 1857 Logan in Barrio Logan is a great place for Mexican for lunch.  I used to go there frequently when I lived in the San Diego area.  You've got to get there a bit on the early side because a line develops that goes around the block.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 22, 2021)

I believe the restaurant you are referring to is now El Prado.


----------

